# Rangers and Miners?



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

Few quick questions about them:

Rangers: Crossbows or no crossbows? 10 or 15 strong?

Miners: 10 or 15 strong? 

what to do by way of command options for both units?


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Personally I dont find much use in rangers, I feel that their slow movement doesn't really make a good scouting unit especially when they cant skirmish. My personal opinion would be save the points by going for a basic unit of quarrelers. But if you want to use them I'd go for a unit with GW but no crossbows. With them scouting they will have to be hidden behind terrain, meaning that as cross bows are move or fire weapons it will take at least 2 turns to fire them. (at least one turn to get in position and the second to fire). Go for the GW and use the unit to try and flank oncomming units.
Miners I would say are a much better option, I'd take them in a unit of 15 or more and with their ability they can chase off artillary and still have the strength to get a good rear charge against the enemy battle line.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

if you have one, use an anvill to stop your miners being shot up as soon as they come on. i stoped using mine after they came up behind a DE gunline (20 crossbow men and 2 reapeters-well, at least my ironbreakers were not hurt. much)


----------

